# Horse memes



## EstrellaandJericho

More for your amusement


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

And some more


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Last ones


----------



## Zexious

Too funny!
Thanks for the laughs


----------



## KLJcowgirl

I actually LOL'd at "The manager and I are both horses"

This one is one of my favorites.


----------



## ChieTheRider




----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I like these too


----------



## GMA100

My favorites!


----------



## GMA100

One of the most important memes ever! Well, not counting the one same as this just with a truck instead of the horse


----------



## Smilie

One of my favorites
I got a horse for my husband. It was a good trade!

https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/159807486752424932/


----------



## Smilie

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c7/2c/db/c72cdb919e338d321903525850704d62.jpg


----------



## Smilie

PS,how do you directly copy images?


----------



## anndankev

I don't know. What is a meme?


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

meme
m?m/
noun
an element of a culture or system of behavior that may be considered to be passed from one individual to another by nongenetic means, especially imitation.

a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by Internet users


----------



## TuyaGirl

Subbing. This is a funny thread, will come back later and share some. Loved the pony that ate the farrier and the horse that won't load, lol!


----------



## KLJcowgirl

I need to frame the loading horse one hahahaha! Guess there is one upside to a tough to load horse... I'll remember that next time I want to kill mine..... (he's actually gotten way better so.... dang haha)


----------



## ChieTheRider




----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Love these!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Some I had on my phone


----------



## TuyaGirl

Forgot this one


----------



## KLJcowgirl

This one always makes me chuckle as well.


----------



## anndankev

EstrellaandJericho said:


> meme
> m?m/
> noun
> an element of a culture or system of behavior that may be considered to be passed from one individual to another by nongenetic means, especially imitation.
> 
> a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by Internet users



So this must be the horse's part:



> behavior... passed from one individual to another by nongenetic means, especially imitation


And this must be the person's part:



> humorous image...spread rapidly by Internet users



OK Thanks. So where is the one about Trailer Loading?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse




----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Someone is knocking at the door


----------



## Change

These are fun! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ChieTheRider

My grandma has a horse named Sunday.


----------



## waresbear




----------



## waresbear




----------



## InexcessiveThings

A few I found amusing:


----------



## redbarron1010

Here is one I made when Darcy got sedated for the vet:


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

**** found these today


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Oh dear. I kinda lost track of how many memes I was posting. Oh well, I just can't resist posting one more!


----------



## jpenguin

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kellymorris




----------



## kellymorris




----------



## kellymorris




----------



## kellymorris




----------



## Amy1007




----------



## ChieTheRider




----------



## egrogan

Ha, was saving this for the next time this thread popped up :grin:


----------



## gingerscout

see that one stings.. I have no clue about English tack.. I've never got the chance to learn, so without help, I would probably do something like that...LOL


----------



## egrogan

Ha, fair point, @gingerscout. :wink: Given I practically tied my arm in the cinch the last time I tried to put on a western saddle, if this was a picture of a western saddle girthed up wrong I could say the same for myself.


----------



## Sandycat

There are just too many straps on a Western saddle! I get confused every time. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChieTheRider

When non horse people try to do horses:


----------



## ChieTheRider

Hey look! It's Tess crossing a puddle!


----------



## jpenguin




----------



## EstrellaandJericho

jpenguin said:


>


 oMG THIS


----------



## ChieTheRider

That's bossy gelding. Bossy mare is that but standing all the way over in the edge of the stall and ignoring you haha.


----------



## ChasingDreams

I can't see some of the memes already posted, so if any of these are duplicates I apologize 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny

this one gave me a laugh this morning:









I mean, I've SO been in that position!


----------



## Trinket12

tinyliny said:


> this one gave me a laugh this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I've SO been in that position!


That was me last week, I have a HUGE bruise now


----------



## RedDunPaint

Oooh I found a lot!









Or you own more riding pants than regular pants and more riding boots than regular shoes. And you spend more money on your horse than yourself









Lol I just saw this yesterday when a gelding got a little too close to Tessa

















What's really funny is Tessa actually practices on her own. My trainer says that she'll just see Tessa exercising herself in the paddock. It's like she's saying she doesn't need me she can do it all on her own :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have seen both of these lately and got a good laugh:


----------



## ChieTheRider

tinyliny said:


> this one gave me a laugh this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I've SO been in that position!


Does anyone else notice that that blanket doesn't fit...


----------



## ChasingDreams

ChieTheRider said:


> Does anyone else notice that that blanket doesn't fit...




Or that it's likely no one was riding this horse due to said blanket... still funny though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse T

????? lololol


----------



## karlierae4465

Just the type of thread I was looking for!! Here’s my contribution😂


----------



## PunchnMe

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Oh dear. I kinda lost track of how many memes I was posting. Oh well, I just can't resist posting one more!


Haha my profile pic!


----------



## PunchnMe

Eeeeehhhhhh... ah what the hay..


----------



## KirklandMom




----------



## PunchnMe

@KirklandMom I have to agree with ALL of those.. :ROLF:


----------



## jpenguin




----------



## ChasingDreams

That last one looks mighty uncomfortable [emoji37]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodhaven

That last one Try missing a Stride looks pretty bad for the rider, it looks like the rider's head is right under the horse's hip as he lands, I sure hope that horse didn't go right over the rider.

I've had horses go down with me and my leg pinned underneath the horse but nothing like this picture.mg:


----------



## Chevaux

I hope this thread goes on indefinitely -- it's hilarious.


----------



## KirklandMom




----------



## Merlot

Just had to make one of my own...
(yes it's Zephyr and his NBF)


----------



## Jesse T

Hahaha


----------



## Jesse T

Also this


----------



## Jesse T

Also this lol


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I found more


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

KirklandMom said:


>


rOFL!!


----------



## Jesse T

? lololol


----------



## Jesse T

I keep finding more! Also this horse is a pothead


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

KirklandMom said:


>


have you ever been to a clinic?? Haha jk


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Found a few more, don't think these are repeats


----------



## gingerscout

EstrellaandJericho said:


> I found more


My horse has enough gas.. no need to fill him up..LOL


----------



## KirklandMom




----------



## mmshiro

tinyliny said:


> this one gave me a laugh this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I've SO been in that position!


Fake news! The horse is wearing a turn-out blanket and no bridle!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

mmshiro said:


> tinyliny said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one gave me a laugh this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I've SO been in that position!
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news! The horse is wearing a turn-out blanket and no bridle! <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Very Happy" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

ahahaha!!!

Okay this one isn't a horse memes but I get a giggle from it every time I see it.


----------



## horseluvr2524

karlierae4465 said:


> Just the type of thread I was looking for!! Here’s my contribution😂
> 
> View attachment 950071


I'm pretty sure my husband has decided to only make a certain amount of money each year, otherwise, this would be me. Because though I am very budget/financially conscious so I can do the best for the horse I do own, I would not hesitate to add another... or two... or three... if it was realistic to do so. So yeah, I think that he's decided not to rake in enough cash to own a stable full of twenty or thirty horses... because I would so 'National Velvet' that. :lol:

I think most of us would. But that humor is tempered by my thought that I wouldn't want to own more 'using' horses than I could ride. Perhaps I shall start a horse retirement home :razz:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

That last one... I found it and posted it on fb, tagging my daughter, literally the afternoon before Nishkin was born. LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Lol, I saw the bathroom sign one on facebook too. I think I might be a little worried if my mare was 20 days over due! Funny though none the less.


----------



## Avna

I've always enjoyed these immensely . . .


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

^^I love those vids!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Found this one back at Halloween and just never got time to add it here.


----------



## horseluvr2524

@AtokaGhosthorse

A bit embarrassing to admit, but I need the chestnut mare part explained to me! I have a chestnut mare lol. She's not any scarier than any other mare. Help me, I'm out of the loop...

no stirrups is definitely scary though.


----------



## UnhappyHacker

horseluvr2524 said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse
> 
> A bit embarrassing to admit, but I need the chestnut mare part explained to me! I have a chestnut mare lol. She's not any scarier than any other mare. Help me, I'm out of the loop...
> 
> no stirrups is definitely scary though.


their a bit infamous, I believe that people think they have more sensitive skin which makes them moody
I can say that I've only ridden 2 chestnut mares, one was an angel and the other would buck if you tried to shuffle in the saddle or put her off balance in any way (didn't help that she was a complete circle either), its just an old wives tale I think


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

LOL I think it's like the myth that red headed women are more fiery in disposition. Not true at all, but still funneh.


----------



## crazyredchestnut

My own horse is a chestnut mare and I can honestly say she's the most well-behaved horse I've ever ridden! We still joke about it though, because she doesn't get along with either of the geldings we keep at all, and chases them in the field if they annoy her!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Well, I for one can totally relate to the 'evil chestnut mare'. I have to deal with one on a regular basis! ;-)


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

NOT a horse meme. But still funneh.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I died laughing at this one


----------



## jpenguin

Very true









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Got some new ones


----------



## KirklandMom




----------



## EstrellaandJericho

This time on Dr. Horse


----------



## Merlot

Had to make this the other day when I saw all the ones about dogs...


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

For my Chestnut mare loving friends


----------



## Durango

I love this thread


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Durango said:


> I love this thread


 horse memes are THE BEST!


----------



## mmshiro

Durango said:


> I love this thread












Geez...something is not working with the image embedding! :icon_rolleyes:

http://www.tama.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/10004009_680293872009785_2110504099_n.jpg


----------



## Avna

We've all thought these things.


----------



## KirklandMom

Avna said:


> We've all thought these things.



Two Likes for you!
:runninghorse2: :runninghorse2:


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

So many new ones!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

FB gold


----------



## Kalraii

I snorted at the alien one haha!


----------



## Kalraii




----------



## jpenguin

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmshiro

Mares, eh? Gotta love 'em!


----------



## jpenguin

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChieTheRider




----------



## jpenguin

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Sorry if any are reposts!


----------



## jpenguin

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Last one makes me sad


----------



## ChieTheRider

Reason #1 why I love my Arab cross. screw modern breeding.





EstrellaandJericho said:


>


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

ChieTheRider said:


> Reason #1 why I love my Arab cross. screw modern breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EstrellaandJericho said:
Click to expand...

I AGREE!!! the same thing is happening to dogs. They're becoming characatures of their former selves.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I find these and think of yall


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

And a chicken one for good measure


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Quarter horse meme


----------



## ChieTheRider




----------



## jpenguin

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I found texts from horse


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

This one is SO ESTRELLA


----------



## ChieTheRider

the one about the water being 80 feet deep and acid is my mare. jeez.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

chietherider said:


> the one about the water being 80 feet deep and acid is my mare. Jeez.


**** truth!!!


----------

